# New York, New York...



## Knopka (Sep 26, 2005)

Yellow cabs






Grand Central Terminal





Whitestone bridge





Columbus Circle





Skyscraper





Mets building





Empire State building





Reflection


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 26, 2005)

nice series! i like them all.


----------



## megapaws (Sep 26, 2005)

love the sky in the bridge shot


----------



## Meysha (Sep 27, 2005)

Excellent series! I really like the reflection of the building one. And I like the whole 'looking up' angle you've used.


----------



## Knopka (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you guys  ! I took these before I started studying photography, and now I see the mistakes in composition and my tendency to center objects in the frame, like in the bridge, the monument, and the globe shot. I will work on that.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 28, 2005)

good series, and good eye!


----------



## Knopka (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Ray! I needed to hear that !


----------



## zhousi10000 (Sep 30, 2005)

New York is a beautiful city indeed


----------



## Knopka (Sep 30, 2005)

You got that right ! Every time you go there, you find something different. There's so much to see in NY, especailly in Manhattan! I'm planning to meet up with one of my Russian friends in Manhattan in a month or so. And I never go there without my camera !


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I really like those.  Especially beacuse it NYC.  Hope you take more!


----------



## Knopka (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you, SlySniper, I definately will take more !


----------

